# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Heat vs pacers who you going for?

## Dee3152

Series is 1 to 1 and I think heat take it in 5 games.

----------


## Sfla80

Heat  :Smilie:  agreed in 5

----------


## zaggahamma

heat vs satan and i pick satan i hate the heat that much

now its 2-1

----------


## Sfla80

> heat vs satan and i pick satan i hate the heat that much
> 
> now its 2-1


May I ask why?

----------


## zaggahamma

one of those teams...started when they got the BIG 3 "dream team" (mainly lebron)and all the ego, etc.

cant stand lebrons mean muggin like he's a killer yet flops like a girl...the whine theyre getting fouled or didnt foul...the why me/not me/wasnt me face ...at times i swear the refs make favorable calls or not the other way...
....
the way lebron and wade got caught making fun of dirk when he was sick(although i hated them before that as i said already) but the list just keeps piling on...

always thought wade was a class act but now dont like em..

good bunch of players dont get me wrong...u know just sometimes we dont like teams...

do u really think its odd to not like that team..i know your from sfla but ....

----------


## Sfla80

Agreed cause I hate every NY team and others too.

But lets take Lebron for instance. What is wrong with him? Best player in the game bar none. He's humble, no cocky what so ever. He had no problem passing the ball. Look at his complete stats compared to the latest greats, Kobe, Jordan, he's killing those stats. I could go on. They don't play dirty, they just play their game. But to each their own. 

Was just curious on someone else's perspective on haters lol. I see it all the time. Lebron may "flop" but can u name one player that doesn't. He's a very humble player. Just saying  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

thats funny i see right past that humble 

i dont buy it for a minute....is that not cocky when he makes a good play/score and mean mugs like he's actually done something other than dunk a basketball...thats not humble to me...HES FAR FROM HUMBLE

i also feel he gets a way with traveling a lot and gets fouls called easily...LOVED GAME 2 this series when they finally opened their eyes...lmao

sorry...i just dont see it....yes...he does pass the ball i wont call him an iverson or mello....he's better than both those and if his bowlegged as% keeps up the stats yes he will contend for being a top player

BUT I STILL HATE HIS AS$  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

And always will

----------


## zaggahamma

Hib and george need to man up in game 4 they got slack last night

----------


## DB1982

> Agreed cause I hate every NY team and others too.
> 
> But lets take Lebron for instance. What is wrong with him? Best player in the game bar none. He's humble, no cocky what so ever. He had no problem passing the ball. Look at his complete stats compared to the latest greats, Kobe, Jordan, he's killing those stats. I could go on. They don't play dirty, they just play their game. But to each their own.
> 
> Was just curious on someone else's perspective on haters lol. I see it all the time. Lebron may "flop" but can u name one player that doesn't. He's a very humble player. Just saying


MJ never flopped. And Lebron wouldn't even have a ring had he not sell out to cheat and create a dream team.

You mean to tell me that if MJ, Bird , n Magic all joined one team with the sole intention to win a ring because they couldn't achieve it on their own team.
That everyone would think its fine???

Give a break The whole Heat organization should be ashamed especially Wade n Lebron.

----------


## zaggahamma

wade was there and got one on his own but i like the way your bringin it

lmao

lotta shame

shame in there game

----------


## basketballfan22

> May I ask why?


Okay, I have to get in on this thread. There tend to be two reasons why fans hate the Heat. Either they are hypocritical, jealous fans of other big-market teams (e.g. Lakers, Knicks, etc.), or they are fans of teams that don’t rely on inflated payrolls (e.g. Spurs, Pacers, etc.).

The reason the NFL is so popular is not based entirely on the sport of American football itself, but it is the great parity that the league enjoys. When you have teams that are so rich that they can afford the luxury tax imposed on them in the NBA, it makes the game much more unfair. Many fans enjoy watching pure basketball that focuses on ball movement, defensive and offensive assignments, intelligent positioning and footwork (feetwork if you are Shaq) over teams that only play by way of superior athleticism.

Oh, and I predict the Heat will eliminate the Pacers in 6. By the way I do not like the Heat. I don't necessarily "hate" them, but I am certainly not a fan.

----------


## basketballfan22

> one of those teams...started when they got the BIG 3 "dream team" (mainly lebron)and all the ego, etc.


They are not the first, nor will they be the last team designed on those concepts. 





> cant stand lebrons mean muggin like he's a killer yet flops like a girl...the whine theyre getting fouled or didnt foul...the why me/not me/wasnt me face ...at times i swear the refs make favorable calls or not the other way...


There is not a single star that doesn’t flop in some way. The referees have always played favoritism towards the stars of the NBA.




> ....
> the way lebron and wade got caught making fun of dirk when he was sick(although i hated them before that as i said already) but the list just keeps piling on...


Yeah, that was bullshit and tasteless.




> always thought wade was a class act but now dont like em..


I don't have a problem with him.




> good bunch of players dont get me wrong...u know just sometimes we dont like teams...


Lmao.




> do u really think its odd to not like that team..i know your from sfla but ....


Yeah, the Heat are similar to the Lakers, Cowboys, Yankees, etc. in that there are A LOT of people who don't like them.

Credit to our good friend gbrice75 for this response style  :Wink:

----------


## basketballfan22

> Agreed cause I hate every NY team and others too.
> 
> But lets take Lebron for instance. What is wrong with him? Best player in the game bar none. He's humble, no cocky what so ever. He had no problem passing the ball. Look at his complete stats compared to the latest greats, Kobe, Jordan, *he's killing those stats.* I could go on. They don't play dirty, they just play their game. But to each their own. 
> 
> Was just curious on someone else's perspective on haters lol. I see it all the time. Lebron may "flop" but can u name one player that doesn't. He's a very humble player. Just saying


Whoa! Slow your role my man. While I do believe LeBron is on the path to being the greatest of all time (GOAT), he is by no means "killing" the stats of certain NBA greats (e.g. Jordan, Wilt, etc). This is one more reason fans tend to dislike the Heat: their fans are quite delusional (true for most fan bases). I won't say LeBron is cockier than he should be, but he is not as humble as you claim either.

----------


## basketballfan22

> i also feel he gets a way with traveling a lot and gets fouls called easily...LOVED GAME 2 this series when they finally opened their eyes...lmao


Traveling happens ALL the time in the NBA; LeBron is not the only one that gets away with it. I already addressed the fouling situation above.

----------


## basketballfan22

> MJ never flopped. And Lebron wouldn't even have a ring had he not sell out to cheat and create a dream team.
> 
> You mean to tell me that if MJ, Bird , n Magic all joined one team with the sole intention to win a ring because they couldn't achieve it on their own team.
> That everyone would think its fine???
> 
> Give a break The whole Heat organization should be ashamed especially Wade n Lebron.


C’mon man, your comparison is EXTREMELY exaggerated. Bosh and Wade are light-years away from MJ, Bird, and Magic; so your analogy is pretty absurd. Also there have been other “Big 3s” that have failed (see the Lakers). There was nothing wrong with LeBron’s “decision”; it was the manner in which he made it that was bullshit. LeBron was drafted by a very small-market team in the Cleveland Cavaliers; and whether or not you want to admit it, the only way LeBron would be considered in the pantheon of all-time greats (number one, specifically) is if he won at least 3 titles. Like it or not, that would not happen in Cleveland. All of the greats you mentioned played for very large-market teams that are always in contention for championships (especially Boston and L.A.).

Here is a comparison of the rest of the starting lineups for the Bulls, Cavaliers, Celtics, and the Lakers during the reign of the players mentioned. You will see why Magic and Bird especially never had to leave in order to have a great shot at success.

Bulls: Ron Harper, Scottie Pippen, Dennis Rodman, and Luc Longley
Cavaliers: Žydrūnas Ilgauskas, Drew Gooden, Sasha Pavlović, and Larry Hughes.
Celtics: Nate Archibald, Cedric Maxwell, Kevin McHale, and Robert Parish
Lakers: Byron Scott, James Worthy, A.C. Green, and just someone by the name of Kareem-freaking-Abdul-Jabbar (third greatest player ever in my opinion)

Clearly, both Magic and Larry had WAYYYYYYY better teams than LeBron had in Cleveland. LeBron was still able to take that team to the 2007 Finals where he ran into a little team by the name of the San Antonio Spurs. While Jordan’s team was far less talented than those of Magic and Larry, his team was still much better than LeBron’s Cavaliers. Sadly, the NBA is dominated by few teams; and even someone as great as LeBron can’t win it all by himself. Basketball is a team sport, not an individual one.

Oh, and MJ flopped too. You will be surprised at how much shit MJ did; yet people tend to have this obsession of him, so they are too blind to notice it.

----------


## basketballfan22

> Hib and george need to man up in game 4 they got slack last night


Hibbert? Really? The man had 20 points, 17 rebounds, 3 assists, and 2 blocks. While he could have shot the ball more efficiently, that is a pretty damn good game.

----------


## poison

I think people just love to hate lebron. Yes, he fumbled his switch over to the heat with the dumbass "taking my talents to south beach" comment, but in terms of humility, he has definitely improved. He is honestly appears more mature now than most of the other superstars, and I think that's a function of all the shit he's taken. 

In terms of his move from Cleveland, I don't really see anything wrong with it. He played well and hard for the team - taking them to the finals - and then made the decision to switch to another team that would be better for his career. Basketball players have been doing this for decades.

Anyway, I predict heat in 5, maybe 6. Then heat vs. spurs, with heat in 6, maybe 7.

----------


## zaggahamma

> They are not the first, nor will they be the last team designed on those concepts. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a single star that doesn’t flop in some way. The referees have always played favoritism towards the stars of the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yeh gbrice is good at the multi quote and i cant argue with what your saying/great points/accurate but i'm still at hate

----------


## zaggahamma

> Traveling happens ALL the time in the NBA; LeBron is not the only one that gets away with it. I already addressed the fouling situation above.


i agree but it should only be called on him and renamed bowlegged traveling

----------


## zaggahamma

> Hibbert? Really? The man had 20 points, 17 rebounds, 3 assists, and 2 blocks. While he could have shot the ball more efficiently, that is a pretty damn good game.


well i wonder if i missed it or he got a lot after they were down 20 and i turned it off...i know he was good in game 2

----------


## zaggahamma

ftw, didnt like lebron in cleveland...dont like the chalk throwing in the air...his career move i dont blame one iota though...i'm used to that being in orlando shaq/howard

----------


## basketballfan22

> i agree but it should only be called on him and renamed bowlegged traveling


LMAO! You really do hate the guy. You think he is bowlegged? I never noticed it. I will have to look out for it in Game 4.

----------


## basketballfan22

> ftw, didnt like lebron in cleveland...dont like the chalk throwing in the air...his career move i dont blame one iota though...i'm used to that being in orlando shaq/howard


I don't think he does the chalk toss anymore. Kevin Garnett was doing that way before LeBron too. I am sure that doesn't change your opinion of LeBron though, lol.

----------


## basketballfan22

> Anyway, I predict heat in 5, maybe 6. Then heat vs. spurs, with heat in 6, maybe 7.


Hey now! Don't count my Spurs out already. I am feeling pretty confident about our chances. This whole year (really the past 7 years) people have been writing us off.

----------


## zaggahamma

lol yes i think he's bowlegged

i like the spurs and pops too

----------


## Sgtmiles

Lebron may be cocky and I liked the chalk toss the first 50 times now not so much.
The great things he does in the community in Cleveland and Miami when you consider since he was 15 he has been under a microscope.
I feel that he has handles it well way better than I would so he has my respect and Heat in 6. Pacers are just way outmatched with Lebron in the paint posted up

----------


## "Maximus"

So much _Heat_ love lol!

Many players just hate a certain team either for jealousy/lack of talent on their team and/or for the personality some players display on/off the court sometimes.

In LBs case, the most predominant reason why many hate on him is based on how he orchestrated his exit out of Cleveland; he could have managed this differently but oh well. Lame how the human psychic works sometimes. However, the guy is nothing like Kobe, certainly he is not like MJ (arrogant to an extent on his treatment of certain team players during his tenure at Chicago) -just look up his HOF induction speech- shame on him, Paul Pierce (I really dislike him as a player), and the list goes on..

No one on the heat roster, to this day, hasn't made headlines for being complete jerks or by treating their team mates (given their stardom status across and beyond the league) in a condescending manner.

In regards the Pacers vs Heat series, if the Heat losses the series, well, it is what it is.. They'd better improve their slow-game as of late, but if they win, to those who don't like (for some reason the heat org and its players), don't hate and enjoy the games! I would love to see a Heat vs Spurs series.

I won't continue kicking a dead horse! 

Not to sidetrack the thread further but........................

I'm just wondering now what the haters really are going to come up with next, once they run out of their usual ammo:

"The refs"
"Stern"
"LeBrick + his hair line"

44 ft attempts against 28, if I am not mistaken, during last night's game in favor of the pacers, and still they lost.

----------


## "Maximus"

> ftw, didnt like lebron in cleveland...dont like the chalk throwing in the air...his career move i dont blame one iota though...i'm used to that being in orlando shaq/howard


Man, where you been? Good to see that at least you're alive  :Smilie:

----------


## basketballfan22

> [/COLOR]_Heat_ love lol!
> 
> Many players just hate a certain team either for jealousy/lack of talent on their team and/or for the personality some players display on/off the court sometimes.
> 
> In LBs case, the most predominant reason why many hate on him is based on how he orchestrated his exit out of Cleveland; he could have managed this differently but oh well. Lame how the human psychic works sometimes. However, the guy is nothing like Kobe, certainly he is not like MJ (arrogant to an extent on his treatment of certain team players during his tenure at Chicago) -just look up his HOF induction speech- shame on him, Paul Pierce (I really dislike him as a player), and the list goes on..
> 
> No one on the heat roster, to this day, hasn't made headlines for being complete jerks or by treating their team mates (given their stardom status across and beyond the league) in a condescending manner.
> 
> In regards the Pacers vs Heat series, if the Heat losses the series, well, it is what it is.. They'd better improve their slow-game as of late, but if they win, to those who don't like (for some reason the heat org and its players), don't hate and enjoy the games! I would love to see a Heat vs Spurs series.
> ...


There you are! I am not a Heat fan or even a LeBron fan per se; so I shouldn't be the one defending him, lol! You are so right about Michael Jordan, but saying anything negative about MJ makes you an idiot to most people.

Michael Jordan arose during the perfect time. His supreme talent and athleticism made him an easy superstar during a time when the media was starting to have a huge impact; yet he played before this day and age where famous people can't take a shit in a bathroom without someone standing by it (Eminem). He enjoyed all the benefits of the media exposure without the drawbacks that exist today. People talk a lot of shit about Kobe and his attitude; yet MJ was WAYYY worse than him. Jordan once punched a teammate (Steve Kerr) in practice because he stood up for himself when Jordan was berating him. Can you imagine the media shitstorm that would occur if a major star like LeBron did that?

In addition to his bad attitude, Jordan also had a lot of luck on his side. We live in a world where we judge people not on their actions but the consequences of those actions (i.e. moral luck). Because Kerr made the three-point shot in Game 6 of the 1997 Finals, Michael was praised for his selflessness (it took him most of his career to finally trust his teammates, which unsurprisingly led to his championships) and great basketball intellect; yet when LeBron passes to a wide-open Haslem in the Eastern Conference Finals, he is scrutinized for not being "clutch" and not being "selfish enough." If Udonis had made the shot though, then LeBron would be commended.

Now I believe MJ may be the GOAT (Wilt is the other choice) right now, but the delusion that so many fans have of him is ridiculous. There were MANY flaws that MJ had both in his playing style and personality.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Man, where you been? Good to see that at least you're alive


lol...yeh we had some nba chats last year or 2 didnt we...lol...u made some good points in your prev post

no i still enjoy the games maybe even more

can u imagine hatin on a player so bad when they come back and play in a hof game or something and u hope the get hacked lmao

----------


## zaggahamma

> There you are! I am not a Heat fan or even a LeBron fan per se; so I shouldn't be the one defending him, lol! You are so right about Michael Jordan, but saying anything negative about MJ makes you an idiot to most people.
> 
> Michael Jordan arose during the perfect time. His supreme talent and athleticism made him an easy superstar during a time when the media was starting to have a huge impact; yet he played before this day and age where famous people can't take a shit in a bathroom without someone standing by it (Eminem). He enjoyed all the the benefits of the media exposure without the drawbacks that exist today. People talk a lot of shit about Kobe and his attitude; yet MJ was WAYYY worse than him. Jordan once punched a teammate (Steve Kerr) in practice because he stood up for himself when Jordan was berating him. Can you imagine the media shitstorm that would occur if a major star like LeBron did that?
> 
> In addition to his bad attitude, Jordan also had a lot of luck on his side. We live in a world where we judge people not on their actions but the consequences of those actions (i.e. moral luck). Because Kerr made the three-point shot in Game 6 of the 1997 Finals, Michael was praised for his selflessness (it took him most of his career to finally trust his teammates, which unsurprisingly lead to his championships) and great basketball intellect; yet when LeBron passes to a wide-open Haslem in the Eastern Conference Finals, he is scrutinized for not being "clutch" and not being "selfish enough." If Udonis had made the shot though, then LeBron would be commended.
> 
> Now I believe MJ may be the GOAT (Wilt is the other choice) right now, but the delusion that so many fans have of him is ridiculous. There were MANY flaws that MJ had both in his playing style and personality.


well said

----------


## crazy mike

Yu guys and those other sports. ...crazy mike  :Shrug:

----------


## basketballfan22

> Yu guys and those other sports. ...crazy mike


"Other sports"? What the hell does that supposed to mean, lol? Don't tell me you are "one of those people" who only likes American football. LeBron James is a superior athlete to everyone in the NFL (Adrian Peterson is up there though).

----------


## zaggahamma

> "Other sports"? What the hell does that supposed to mean, lol? Don't tell me you are "one of those people" who only likes American football. LeBron James is a superior athlete to everyone in the NFL (Adrian Peterson is up there though).


i thought he meant bodybuilding 

sports is the best thing on tv as usual .....thats my reality tv

----------


## Dee3152

Yea the Dallas Cowboys could use lebron at wide receiver.

----------


## basketballfan22

> i thought he meant bodybuilding


Oops! This may be sacrilege to admit here, but I am not into watching bodybuilding competitions. My knowledge is pretty limited. I know Arnold and Ronnie, and I only learned about Dorian because I joined this site. My interest in bodybuilding is purely for my own appearance, lol. 




> sports is the best thing on tv as usual .....thats my reality tv


God, I hate reality TV shows, even though that is all that seems to be on nowadays. I am a huge sports fan too. My three favorite sports are basketball, American football, and MMA; and it is probably in that order. I enjoy other sports too though. One thing that I tend to differ on with most sports fans is that I enjoy the professional level more than the collegiate level.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Oops! This may be sacrilege to admit here, but I am not into watching bodybuilding competitions. My knowledge is pretty limited. I know Arnold and Ronnie, and I only learned about Dorian because I joined this site. My interest in bodybuilding is purely for my own appearance, lol. 
> 
> 
> God, I hate reality TV shows, even though that is all that seems to be on nowadays. I am a huge sports fan too. My three favorite sports are basketball, American football, and MMA; and it is probably in that order. I enjoy other sports too though. One thing that I tend to differ on with most sports fans is that I enjoy the professional level more than the collegiate level.


Dude we r brothers split at birth

minus the mma...i NEVER watch college sports....like 15-20 years ago i watched a final 4 and thats the extent...always said i would want to watch a wresting type event if it were real and then mma came and i just never got into it....i'd watch it but i just dont...only seen a couple...there are some of us out there that dont like college sports but i just dont see how it allures anyone...funny i was just thinking about that today cuz a good old friend comments on facebook on college games and NEVER pro (basketball) he DOES however like /watch/comment on NFL?
dont tell me...you dont watch the draft or participate in fantasy sports?

----------


## basketballfan22

> Dude we r brothers split at birth
> 
> minus the mma...i NEVER watch college sports....like 15-20 years ago i watched a final 4 and thats the extent...always said i would want to watch a wresting type event if it were real and then mma came and i just never got into it....i'd watch it but i just dont...only seen a couple...there are some of us out there that dont like college sports but i just dont see how it allures anyone...funny i was just thinking about that today cuz a good old friend comments on facebook on college games and NEVER pro (basketball) he DOES however like /watch/comment on NFL?
> dont tell me...you dont watch the draft or participate in fantasy sports?


Well my interest in MMA started after I became interested in boxing. I am not quite as bad as you are though. I prefer professional sports over collegiate sports, but I still watch college basketball and football. I am only one year removed from college, and I love watching my school play. March Madness always sucks up my time too. I tend to only watch the big games in college football (e.g. Alabama vs. LSU) though. I NEVER watch any drafts, but I do participate in fantasy football (sorry, lol). I am part of a little league (12 members) with my buddies, and I can get pretty into it. I know that may be embarrassing to admit, but it can be pretty fun. Granted, I am the most successful coach in the league; so that probably makes it more fun for me.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Well my interest in MMA started after I became interested in boxing. I am not quite as bad as you are though. I prefer professional sports over collegiate sports, but I still watch college basketball and football. I am only one year removed from college, and I love watching my school play. March Madness always sucks up my time too. I tend to only watch the big games in college football (e.g. Alabama vs. LSU) though. I NEVER watch any drafts, but I do participate in fantasy football (sorry, lol). I am part of a little league (12 members) with my buddies, and I can get pretty into it. I know that may be embarrassing to admit, but it can be pretty fun. Granted, I am the most successful coach in the league; so that probably makes it more fun for me.


lol...so i remain alone...

big game tonite!

----------


## basketballfan22

LMAO! That me laugh pretty hard.

Yeah it is. I really hope Indiana wins and in the very least extends the series. I hope the long layoff doesn't hurt San Antonio; but seeing as they are an older team with a lot of experience, I believe the layoff will be a good thing.

----------


## zaggahamma

> LMAO! That me laugh pretty hard.
> 
> Yeah it is. I really hope Indiana wins and in the very least extends the series. I hope the long layoff doesn't hurt San Antonio; but seeing as they are an older team with a lot of experience, I believe the layoff will be a good thing.


i always wonder if rest is good or bad but yes that makes sense that the geriatric spurs could benefit more

----------


## basketballfan22

"Geriatric"? Just because you are upset that you are alone in not being involved with fantasy football, does not mean you should start taking shots at my Spurs! Lol. You may be surprised to find out that the Heat are the second oldest team by average age, and my Spurs aren't even in the top 5. Timmy and Manu may be old, but the rest of our team is not that old.

----------


## Sgtmiles

But with Timmy getting old and Parker with a bum leg. Spurs need all the help they can get

----------


## zaggahamma

> "Geriatric"? Just because you are upset that you are alone in not being involved with fantasy football, does not mean you should start taking shots at my Spurs! Lol. You may be surprised to find out that the Heat are the second oldest team by average age, and my Spurs aren't even in the top 5. Timmy and Manu may be old, but the rest of our team is not that old.


no i like the spurs just wanted to say geriatric...believe me theres only enough hate for one team and we know thats all over south beaches bowlegged boy's team

----------


## Sgtmiles

Heat in 5 and I have not noticed Lebron being bowlegged I will have to check that out tonight<no homo>

----------


## zaggahamma

25 min fellas

----------


## Rwy

God I love watching Dwade mess up. Its great watching him not get calls anymore

----------


## Rwy

anyone watching post game. Gotta love the loyalty from your fans


Miami fans would never be cheering away like this.

----------


## dude700

Spurs are going to take it all !

----------


## zaggahamma

yup...lovin it...

got the win despite having the shot clock operator/officials paid off

lmao at james getting thrown out then makin googly faces sad to see skeleton bosch come back from the locker room with his strained pus$y injury

----------


## Rwy

Heat lose LBJ goes back to Cleveland.


Irving, Lebron, NOles and possibly Oden game over for the NBA

----------


## zaggahamma

huh^

----------


## basketballfan22

> no i like the spurs just wanted to say geriatric...believe me theres only enough hate for one team and we know thats all over south beaches bowlegged boy's team


Lol, I was just giving you a hard time man.  :Smilie:

----------


## basketballfan22

> But with Timmy getting old and Parker with a bum leg. Spurs need all the help they can get


I am going to assume you are a Heat fan based on your posts, and I will say that you need to worry about the Pacers before you concern yourself with the Spurs. Wade is hurt, and Parker (with a bum leg) just scored the third-most points in an away game during a conference finals (only after a couple dudes named Michael Jordan and Kareem Abdul-Jabbar).

----------


## basketballfan22

> God I love watching Dwade mess up. Its great watching him not get calls anymore


Yep. The 2006 Finals made me go insane! Wade got every ****ing call. It was ridiculous.

I was waiting for you to jump in this thread, lol.

----------


## basketballfan22

> anyone watching post game. Gotta love the loyalty from your fans
> 
> 
> Miami fans would never be cheering away like this.


I ALWAYS watch the post game on TNT. _Inside the NBA_ is honestly one of my favorite TV SHOWS ever.

----------


## zaggahamma

kind of like bowlegs does now(get all the calls)

----------


## basketballfan22

> Spurs are going to take it all !


I sure hope so, but it will be tough regardless of whom we play.

----------


## basketballfan22

> huh^


Rwy was referring to the fact that if LBJ returns to Cleveland; then their roster will have Kyrie Irving, LeBron, and perhaps Nerlens Noel (he thinks they will pick him with the number one pick in the draft), and Greg Oden (he is assuming Oden signs with Cleveland since he is a free agent).

----------


## basketballfan22

> yup...lovin it...
> 
> got the win despite having the shot clock operator/officials paid off
> 
> lmao at james getting thrown out then makin googly faces sad to see skeleton bosch come back from the locker room with his strained pus$y injury


I don't think I despise anyone in all of sports as much as you do LeBron, lol.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Rwy was referring to the fact that if LBJ returns to Cleveland; then their roster will have Kyrie Irving, LeBron, and perhaps Nerlens Noel (he thinks they will pick him with the number one pick in the draft), and Greg Oden (he is assuming Oden signs with Cleveland since he is a free agent).


OHHHHHHHH

i couldnt name one player on the cavs....is that big bald white center still there?

----------


## basketballfan22

Oh zagga! His name is Žydrūnas Ilgauskas, and no he is retired. You really don't know who Kyrie Irving and Greg Oden are? They are both number one draft picks. Irving won Rookie of the Year and was an All-Star this year too. Oden has been plagued with injuries his whole career though.

----------


## zaggahamma

i SWEAR i dont know...i watch ZERO college games ZERO sportscenter coverage of college sports ZERO draft shows/coverage and also lost interest in all star games a few years back

btw, did i see rashard lewis on the sidelines of the heat tonight?

----------


## basketballfan22

> i SWEAR i dont know...i watch ZERO college games ZERO sportscenter coverage of college sports ZERO draft shows/coverage and also lost interest in all star games a few years back
> 
> btw, did i see rashard lewis on the sidelines of the heat tonight?


Yes, that is Lewis. Irving is probably one of top 5 best point guards in the NBA today. You know Tracy McGrady is on my Spurs too, right?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yes, that is Lewis. Irving is probably one of top 5 best point guards in the NBA today. You know Tracy McGrady is on my Spurs too, right?


ha tracy mcgrady...was he even born with that name...

damn rashard could rain 3's back here in orlando

i hope the yellow doesnt play nervous thursday and the refs have their glasses.

acutally had a friend try to say lebron didnt foul on that last one....bhwahahahahahahah

he's a bandwagon fan too

----------


## basketballfan22

> ha tracy mcgrady...was he even born with that name...
> 
> damn rashard could rain 3's back here in orlando
> 
> i hope the yellow doesnt play nervous thursday and the refs have their glasses.
> 
> acutally had a friend try to say lebron didnt foul on that last one....bhwahahahahahahah
> 
> he's a bandwagon fan too


Lol, there are a lot of bandwagon fans with the Heat. Why do you believe it is weird for Tracy McGrady to have been born with that name? I don't find it that bizarre, lol. Also Rashard was pretty damn good with Seattle. He and Gary Payton made a pretty good team. I really hope the Pacers win too. I believe it is winner take all in Game 5.

----------


## zaggahamma

tracy mcrgrady...just sounds too smooth to be natty lol

yes game 5 win makes you the favorite but as long as u got claws in the fight u got a fightin chance

lets get the first 2 and put an end to it or the spurs r gonna retire and crown themselves the champs

----------


## basketballfan22

> tracy mcrgrady...just sounds too smooth to be natty lol


Your posts crack me up, lol. I have to say that is the first time I have ever heard a name be referred to as "natty."

----------


## zaggahamma

> Your posts crack me up, lol. I have to say that is the first time I have ever heard a name be referred to as "natty."


lol
trendsetter
damn no bball tonite
need a break from the beer anyway i either gotta give it up or limit i to 2 to a game

----------


## hingey242

being in aus its hard to see the games, but what is Wade doing? even Bosh? there numbers just arent good enough, i love Lerbon, i love watching him, and want to see him win just as many titles as Jordan.
but Wade and Bosh really need to help him out.

----------


## zaggahamma

theyre playing just as good as him and they all suck in unison but with the help from the refs they've come a long way

too bad u cant watch....bosch went down in agony in last game and came back in time to play 4th quarter and lose ungracefully with his giraffe like neck

----------


## hingey242

> there playing just as good as him and they all suck in unison but with the help from the refs theyve come a long way
> 
> too bad u cant watch....bosch went down in agony in last game and came back in time to play 4th quarter and lose ungracefully with his giraffe like neck


LMAO!!!! there playing aswell as Lebron? 
as for your bosh comment LMFAOOOOO!

----------


## zaggahamma

> LMAO!!!! there playing aswell as Lebron? 
> as for your bosh comment LMFAOOOOO!


glad u enjoyed i got more stay tuned

----------


## JWP806

Is it football season yet?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Is it football season yet?


i keep hearing rg3 talks but dont think the "season" is in full swing yet....isnt the nfl going to flag football this year....isnt that goodell's vision? the running backs now are limited to how they strike the defender? what else?

----------


## hingey242

you guys ever seena game of AFL?

----------


## RipOwens

> i keep hearing rg3 talks but dont think the "season" is in full swing yet....isnt the nfl going to flag football this year....isnt that goodell's vision? the running backs now are limited to how they strike the defender? what else?


They need to do something, bad tackling is an epidemic in the new NFL.

----------


## basketballfan22

> LMAO!!!! there playing aswell as Lebron? 
> as for your bosh comment LMFAOOOOO!


No, they are not playing as well as LeBron, lol. James is averaging 28 points, 5.25 assists, 7 rebounds, 1 steal, and 1.75 blocks per game all the while shooting 53.2 percent. He is playing substantially better. Zaggahamma has a lot of hate for LBJ, so you may want to take what he says about LeBron with a grain of salt, lol.

----------


## basketballfan22

> i keep hearing rg3 talks but dont think the "season" is in full swing yet....isnt the nfl going to flag football this year....isnt that goodell's vision? the running backs now are limited to how they strike the defender? what else?


While I do agree about the NFL's becoming flag football, I do understand the rule against the running backs. It is unfair to impose all of these bullshit rules against defenses, but still allow offenses to get away with everything. Obviously, I would prefer less rules on both sides of the ball; but in the interest of fairness, I understand the rules against offenses.

----------


## hingey242

> No, they are not playing as well as LeBron, lol. James is averaging 28 points, 5.25 assists, 7 rebounds, 1 steal, and 1.75 blocks per game all the while shooting 53.2 percent. He is playing substantially better. Zaggahamma has a lot of hate for LBJ, so you may want to take what he says about LeBron with a grain of salt, lol.


lol i took that with a lot of salt haha, i dont think i can hate someone who is as good as he is at his game. unbelieveble to watch!
just hope to see him live one day as i never got to see MJ live!

----------


## zaggahamma

> While I do agree about the NFL's becoming flag football, I do understand the rule against the running backs. It is unfair to impose all of these bullshit rules agains defenses, but still allow offenses to get away with everything. Obviously, I would prefer less rules on both sides of the ball; but in the interest of fairness, I understand the rules against offenses.


you make good debates

what i feel interesting is how records are kept yet all intangibles arent kept the same so when u change rules of the game the records mean less

i think the qb has received too much protection over the years...he's protected behind the line and past the line (scrimmage) more than any other offensive player....why can he slide and not the speedy yet smaller wr?

----------


## basketballfan22

> you make good debates
> 
> what i feel interesting is how records are kept yet all intangibles arent kept the same so when u change rules of the game the records mean less
> 
> i think the qb has received too much protection over the years...he's protected behind the line and past the line (scrimmage) more than any other offensive player....why can he slide and not the speedy yet smaller wr?


Oh, don't get me started on quarterbacks. You can't ****ing tap them without the risk of getting a penalty. This is one example I was referring to. I understand your frustration about the records too. Dan Marino was the ONLY player to pass for more than 5,000 yards in one season; and then all of a sudden, 3 players throw for over 5,000 yards in the same season! Unfortunately, there are no statistics for the intangibles; so the desire to be able to record such things is impossible. Having said that, I do believe that Peyton Manning is the greatest quarterback of all time despite his playing a majority of his career in today's pass happy league; but that is a topic for another thread.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Oh, don't get me started on quarterbacks. You can't ****ing tap them without the risk of getting a penalty. This is one example I was referring to. I understand your frustration about the records too. Dan Marino was the ONLY player to pass for more than 5,000 yards in one season; and then all of a sudden, 3 players throw for over 5,000 yards in the same season! Unfortunately, there are no statistics for the intangibles; so the desire to be able to record such things is impossible. Having said that, I do believe that Peyton Manning is the greatest quarterback of all time despite his playing a majority of his career in today's pass happy league; but that is a topic for another thread.


never thought peyton was that good

top 25 yes

game 5 tonight budddeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

indy has to make a good start to show that last one wasnt a fluke

----------


## basketballfan22

I am going to hijack this thread temporarily and post a link to a thread I just created. Hopefully you are all true NBA fans and will appreciate it.

http://forums.steroid.com/collegiate...ml#post6560148

----------


## basketballfan22

> never thought peyton was that good
> 
> top 25 yes
> 
> game 5 tonight budddeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> indy has to make a good start to show that last one wasnt a fluke


Oh god, I won't address your Peyton comment with anything other than "Top 25, are you kidding me?" lol. Yes, I am very excited for this game. Just to heighten the importance of such a game, I will inform you all that the winner of Game 5 wins the series 83% of the time; so yeah, it is pretty important.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Oh god, I won't address your Peyton comment with anything other than "Top 25, are you kidding me?" lol. Yes, I am very excited for this game. Just to heighten the importance of such a game, I will inform you all that the winner of Game 5 wins the series 83% of the time; so yeah, it is pretty important.


yes its just MY opinion of him and statistically he may be in top 10 i really dont know...i just personally saw whim as a great player but thats where i see him and understand it could be easily debated...its hard to make individual awards for TEAM sports..

back to bball....i didnt know it was as high as 83% i knew there was a big advantage but figures are figures...i surely would want game 5 but it aint over til its over....the pacers have to play unafraid, aggressive, and 100%...chase everything down, dive for loose balls, play hard foul hard, mean muggin of their own....

----------


## basketballfan22

> yes its just MY opinion of him and statistically he may be in top 10 i really dont know...i just personally saw whim as a great player but thats where i see him and understand it could be easily debated...its hard to make individual awards for TEAM sports..


Touché.




> back to bball....i didnt know it was as high as 83% i knew there was a big advantage but figures are figures...i surely would want game 5 but it aint over til its over....the pacers have to play unafraid, aggressive, and 100%...chase everything down, dive for loose balls, play hard foul hard, mean muggin of their own....


Yes, it will take every bit of effort from Indiana in order for them to win.

----------


## zaggahamma

Rifvckingdiculous!

Now fvcking tell me this league aint fvcked up!!!!!

The guy that pushed lebron gets fvcking thrown out....tonite the heat pushes a mutherfvcker and we get a double techincal...

Fvcking bullshiat!

----------


## zaggahamma

??????????????????????????????????

----------


## zaggahamma

up 4 should be up 24 

SLOPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but BALLIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

now all over hibberts back reachin in scrapin at arms...NO FOUL!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

not gonna happen when you go for a layup and get clobbered by a mass and no call and a lil touch foul and you get called

then you have 100 turnovers as well

----------


## basketballfan22

I see that I don't need to watch the games, and instead can read the live updates here, lol. How disappointing that game was. The Pacers really fell apart there at the end. They made way too many stupid turnovers. The series isn't over, but I am afraid of LeBron. The Heat will be the toughest opponent that the Spurs have ever faced in the Finals.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I see that I don't need to watch the games, and instead can read the live updates here, lol. How disappointing that game was. The Pacers really fell apart there at the end. They made way too many stupid turnovers. The series isn't over, but I am afraid of LeBron. The Heat will be the toughest opponent that the Spurs have ever faced in the Finals.


they fell apart the whole game actully...missed layups ...turned it over...kept the SHEET in the game the hole time....george brought his game but couldnt get the rest o team to tighten up

----------


## basketballfan22

Good job Indiana! Even though that was some ugly-ass basketball at times, I am terrified of both of these teams. The supreme speed and athleticism of the Heat (mainly due to LeBron) and the strength, size, and toughness of Indiana will both pose some serious problems for my Spurs. I just hope this series really drains them both.

----------


## zaggahamma

WHERE DO U SEE THIS SUPREME ANYTHING??

THEY GOT THEIR FVCKING As$ES HANDED TO THEM LIKE THE SHOULD WHEN THE REFS DONT GIVE THEM EVERY FVCKING CALL...

LOVED THAT BOWLEGGED POS BIG BABY GETTIN THAT TECHNICAL FOR RUNNING FULL COURT WITH HIS PACIFIER IN HIS MOUTH I WOULD FVCKING STRANGLE THAT FVCKER TO THE GROUND IF I GET NEAR HIM..

FVCKING ASS WHOOOOOOOOOOOOPIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## basketballfan22

Lol, I can see you are excited about the game zagga; but the Heat are fast and athletic. At the very least LeBron is hence my mentioning him in parentheses. I am worried about the defensive nightmare he will give us. I try to remain as impartial as I can too. I don't believe either of these teams will be easy, including your beloved Heat, lol.

----------


## basketballfan22

Game 7 is going to be ****ing intense. It sucks that it will be in Miami, and I am afraid the rest of the Heat will play better.

----------


## basketballfan22

If you are correct that the Heat suck and LeBron should be a bench player, then I would rather play Miami. I want the team that will be the easiest matchup for San Antonio to advance. I am selfish like that, lol.

----------


## zaggahamma

> If you are correct that the Heat suck and LeBron should be a bench player, then I would rather play Miami. I want the team that will be the easiest matchup for San Antonio to advance. I am selfish like that, lol.


i AM correct HE SUCKS....he should be a bench player but you should hope to play the pacers because they are a stand up organization /team

NOT A BUNCH OF WHINEY AS$ BI$TCHEZ

call a foul for a foul and lebron is just a very good player

come on pacers

----------


## basketballfan22

> i AM correct HE SUCKS....he should be a bench player but you should hope to play the pacers because they are a stand up organization /team
> 
> NOT A BUNCH OF WHINEY AS$ BI$TCHEZ
> 
> call a foul for a foul and lebron is just a very good player
> 
> come on pacers


Lmao! You certainly do make this thread entertaining. I do agree with the "stand up organization" point. Hypothetical question: if LeBron played for Orlando, would you still hate him so much? I mean that as a serious question for I have often wondered how I would react if a player whom I dislike and is at the same time elite (the best in LeBron's case) was traded to my favorite team (regardless of sport).

----------


## zaggahamma

yes....those scenarios always intrigue me...i guess its never happened....i would hate him less i'll give u that

very good point...

did u see him flop tonight....tonight was good for me....i want to enjoy the rest of the summer like i did 2 summers ago when dallas got the trophy

pacers vs spurs is what basketball deserves not the globetrotters

----------


## basketballfan22

I certainly would love watching those two go at it. I think it would be great if two small-market teams made it to the Finals. Sadly, my summer will suck if the Spurs lose, regardless of the opponent.

----------


## Rwy

what does a ticket to a spurs game cost for the finals

----------


## basketballfan22

> what does a ticket to a spurs game cost for the finals


Honestly, I don't know. I live in Colorado, and tickets are exclusively sold to citizens around the San Antonio area (they check the billing zip code). The only postseason games I have gone to are the ones when the Spurs played the Nuggets. Needless to say, I wasn't popular, lol.

----------


## Rwy

finals in ny (if it happened) was like 600 a ticket from garden in good seats

----------


## basketballfan22

Damn, that's expensive. I paid $140 for pretty good seats in Game 4 of the first round of the 2007 NBA playoffs in Denver when my Spurs played. Obviously Denver doesn't have the market that New York has, and it was only a first-round game too.

----------


## basketballfan22

Zagga, I just saw the stat line of the Big 3 on SportsCenter. It is really the Big 1. Your buddy LeBron is playing better than both Wade and Bosh combined, lol.

*LeBron*
171 points
43 rebounds
33 assists
17 blocks & steals

*Wade & Bosh*
155 points
49 rebounds
33 assists
22 blocks & steals

----------


## RipOwens

Wade's been virtually invisible these playoffs imo

----------


## basketballfan22

> Wade's been virtually invisible these playoffs imo


I know. Granted he is hurt, but it still doesn't excuse the fact that LeBron is outplaying the next two best players combined.

----------


## zaggahamma

he can play as good as he wants he can score 88 tonight as long as pacers get more points as a team than the miami egotrotters

----------


## basketballfan22

I know. It is a team game. I am just trying to get you to admit that LeBron is the best player in the world. A futile effort I am sure, lol.

I am extremely excited for the game though. It is going to be extremely fun and intense. It is weird, but a lot of times I enjoy games that don't include my Spurs. I can actually enjoy the games instead of going into cardiac arrest every 5 minutes.

----------


## zaggahamma

NEVER

he's not for one

and he's satan

----------


## Sfla80

> I know. It is a team game. I am just trying to get you to admit that LeBron is the best player in the world. A futile effort I am sure, lol.
> 
> I am extremely excited for the game though. It is going to be extremely fun and intense. It is weird, but a lot of times I enjoy games that don't include my Spurs. I can actually enjoy the games instead of going into cardiac arrest every 5 minutes.


This is why I won't be watching it. Have to be up at 5 am and if I watch it my adrenaline will be going so much I won't sleep lol

----------


## zaggahamma

anytime any team is playing the heat that team is "my spurs"

----------


## Sfla80

You guys are ridiculous  :Smilie: . As a spurs fan, u know u are one of the best teams out there and proved it against Memphis. Wouldn't u want to beat the best instead winning 4-0 in another series. This pacer series is awesome, even though frustrating, as of right now this is my finals. The pacers are the only team I am afraid if as a heat fan. 

One side note though. Heat haven't lost 2 games in a row since January 8 and 10. Almost 6 months ago.

----------


## zaggahamma

> You guys are ridiculous . As a spurs fan, u know u are one of the best teams out there and proved it against Memphis. Wouldn't u want to beat the best instead winning 4-0 in another series. This pacer series is awesome, even though frustrating, as of right now this is my finals. The pacers are the only team I am afraid if as a heat fan. 
> 
> One side note though. Heat haven't lost 2 games in a row since January 8 and 10. Almost 6 months ago.


lets bring back january 8 and 10 so i can see lebron run real fast all the way down the court then thru the tunnel then down south beach yellin....i was fouled i was fouled....

cant wait

----------


## Sfla80

> lets bring back january 8 and 10 so i can see lebron run real fast all the way down the court then thru the tunnel then down south beach yellin....i was fouled i was fouled....
> 
> cant wait


It's funny that's the only thing u saw about my post though. So much hate. 

Honestly I hate Kobe and few others as much as u guys hate Lebron. But don't tell me Kobe doesn't cry. Just like the other 85% of the nba. But I do admit Kobe is one of the best all time. Doesn't matter if u like him as a person or a player. It's respect for the game and the game he plays. 

Lebron does it all. Has and always will.

----------


## basketballfan22

> anytime any team is playing the heat that team is "my spurs"


Lol, I have a good question for you. If the Pacers end up playing the Spurs, whom will you be rooting for?

----------


## basketballfan22

> You guys are ridiculous . As a spurs fan, u know u are one of the best teams out there and proved it against Memphis. Wouldn't u want to beat the best instead winning 4-0 in another series. This pacer series is awesome, even though frustrating, as of right now this is my finals. The pacers are the only team I am afraid if as a heat fan. 
> 
> One side note though. Heat haven't lost 2 games in a row since January 8 and 10. Almost 6 months ago.


First of all, zag isn't actually a Spurs fan; he is an Orlando fan. He was merely trying to show how much disdain he has for Miami and LeBron; therefore you are really only addressing me. If the Pacers win, then they are the best team in the East, not Miami; so the Spurs will be playing the best. Lastly, you are foolish to not be afraid of San Antonio. How can you suggest that the Spurs will sweep Indiana; yet say you are only afraid of the Pacers? It doesn't make much sense. Also the past is the past. It doesn't matter how long it has been since Miami lost consecutive games because the playoffs are much different than the regular season, and Wade wasn't hurt then either.

----------


## basketballfan22

> It's funny that's the only thing u saw about my post though. So much hate. 
> 
> Honestly I hate Kobe and few others as much as u guys hate Lebron. But don't tell me Kobe doesn't cry. Just like the other 85% of the nba. But I do admit Kobe is one of the best all time. Doesn't matter if u like him as a person or a player. It's respect for the game and the game he plays. 
> 
> Lebron does it all. Has and always will.


Again, I don't know why you keep saying "u guys." Read all of my posts concerning LeBron, and you will see that I don't hate him. I am not necessarily a big fan, but I recognize his greatness. Now I will admit that I hate Kobe; but you are correct in the assertion that he is one of the all-time greats, not as great as Duncan, but I digress. I don't understand why you brought up Kobe at all though. Finally, LeBron will not "always do it all." He will get old, and Father Time beats everyone. Towards the end of his amazing career, he will have declined in a variety of areas. Suggesting otherwise is just blind foolishness.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Again, I don't know why you keep saying "u guys." Read all of my posts concerning LeBron, and you will see that I don't hate him. I am not necessarily a big fan, but I recognize his greatness. Now I will admit that I hate Kobe; but you are correct in the assertion that he is one of the all-time greats, not as great as Duncan, but I digress. I don't understand why you brought up Kobe at all though. Finally, LeBron will not "always do it all." He will get old, and father time beats everyone. Towards the end of his amazing career, he will have declined in a variety of areas. Suggesting otherwise is just blind foolishness.


i hope he twists his ankle tonight and declines even faster

----------


## zaggahamma

Ding ding

----------


## zaggahamma

Come on man!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## basketballfan22

Here we go! Go Pacers!

----------


## zaggahamma

Glad u chimed in bro....didnt know if you were lookin or not....lol....just the added vibe!

Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## basketballfan22

> Glad u chimed in bro....didnt know if you were lookin or not....lol....just the added vibe!
> 
> Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lmao. I thought those two posts were directed towards me; but I didn't want to say anything and look like an idiot if they weren't, lol.

----------


## zaggahamma

lol....good stuff

----------


## Sfla80

Hmmmm bosh?!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Hmmmm bosh?!


Forgot how much i hate him...havent seen that FVCKING RIDICULOUS...gorilla mouth scream....I'D FCKING SHOVE MY FVCKING FIST DOWN THAT FVCKERS MOUTH..

HOW CAN U SCRAPE THE FVCKING SKIN OF A MUTHER FVCKER ON ONE SIDE OF THE COURT AND NO FOUL YET U TOUCH A MIAMI PLAYER AND NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!

JUST LIKE USUAL!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sfla80

> Forgot how much i hate him...havent seen that FVCKING RIDICULOUS...gorilla mouth scream....I'D FCKING SHOVE MY FVCKING FIST DOWN THAT FVCKERS MOUTH..
> 
> HOW CAN U SCRAPE THE FVCKING SKIN OF A MUTHER FVCKER ON ONE SIDE OF THE COURT AND NO FOUL YET U TOUCH A MIAMI PLAYER AND NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> JUST LIKE USUAL!!!!!!!!


Lmao ^^^ hater

----------


## zaggahamma

i do hate em but ridiculous is ridculous

----------


## basketballfan22

UGHHH!!!! I am terrified of this team. I really hope my Spurs can pull it out. That was an extremely disappointing game. I was all excited for a game that would go down to the wire.

----------


## zaggahamma

cant believe u give the credit to the team..any team is going to get demoralized when they can move the ball with out having their eyes raked out WITH NO CALL and on the other end ANY NUDGE gets a call....it adds up...it makes an up hill battle and makes EVERY ROUTINE PLAY that much harder....makes it look like theres a disparity which is ridiculous....DO NOT BE terrified of that team...the spurs will win in 5 or 6 if its officiated properly

----------


## basketballfan22

> cant believe u give the credit to the team..any team is going to get demoralized when they can move the ball with out having their eyes raked out WITH NO CALL and on the other end ANY NUDGE gets a call....it adds up...it makes an up hill battle and makes EVERY ROUTINE PLAY that much harder....makes it look like theres a disparity which is ridiculous....DO NOT BE terrified of that team...the spurs will win in 5 or 6 if its officiated properly


Lmao, I wish I had your confidence. I am always terrified when my Spurs play though, even in the first round against the Lakers. It will be amazing if we can steal Game 1 and start the series strong.

----------


## zaggahamma

parker ginobli bonner and the big man i think i named a bench player whom i forgettin

i am a HUGE spurs fan now

----------


## basketballfan22

Starting five: Duncan, Parker, Leonard (love him), Splitter, and Green
Bench: GINBÓBILI (in Charles Barkley's voice), Bonner, Neal, McGrady, Diaw, Joseph, Blair, Baynes, Mills (whom I love because of his enthusiasm), and Nando de Colo
Coach: Gregg Popovich (top 3 coach of all time)
General Manager: R. C. Buford (best GM in the NBA)

----------


## "Maximus"

> Starting five: Duncan, Parker, Leonard (love him), Splitter, and Green
> Bench: GINBÓBILI (in Charles Barkley's voice), Bonner, Neal, McGrady, Diaw, Joseph, Blair, Baynes, Mills (whom I love because of his enthusiasm), and Nando de Colo
> Coach: Gregg Popovich (top 3 coach of all time)
> General Manager: R. C. Buford (best GM in the NBA)


(walks in AND grab popcorn + fav beer)

 :Smilie:

----------


## Rwy

Biggest Stat from game 7

Floyd Mayweather bets 5 million

18 free throws to heat 36

Pacers actually shot better from the field. 

Paul George fouled out 3rd quarter

NBA pushing for new TV contract this summer and without the heat a pacers spurs would be one of the worst rated Finals in years.

Who really thought the pacers were going to win

----------


## basketballfan22

> (walks in AND grab popcorn + fav beer)


Lol, I don't really get this post.

----------


## basketballfan22

> Biggest Stat from game 7
> 
> Floyd Mayweather bets 5 million
> 
> 18 free throws to heat 36
> 
> Pacers actually shot better from the field. 
> 
> Paul George fouled out 3rd quarter
> ...


Oh man. I don't really put much stock into conspiracy theories; but I am sure zag will be all over this, lol.

On a side note, I wanted to honor the great Jason Kidd. Jason is my all-time favorite point guard. I have always loved him. In fact I loved him so much that I would actually root for the Dallas Mavericks, whom I used to really hate, if my Spurs were ever eliminated. I am very happy that he ended up finally winning a championship. I probably only like Timmy more than Jason. It is a pretty sad time when I watch all of my favorite players whom I watched as a kid retire. Once Timmy retires, I will be a mess, lol.

----------


## Rwy

I am not saying straight up rigged but I think we all know after kings lakers wcf when money is on the line things go in favor of the team who will cause higher ratings

----------


## basketballfan22

> I am not saying straight up rigged but I think we all know after kings lakers wcf when money is on the line things go in favor of the team who will cause higher ratings


Lol, I do recall that series. God, how nice it would be to take a ring from Shaq, Kobe, and the gang. I do believe a lot of people in the NBA wanted the Heat for the sake of ratings, but I don't believe they would sabotage the game/series. Maybe I am just blissfully ignorant, but there is no real evidence.

----------


## Rwy

There never will be evidence and at the end of the day its my opinion.

----------


## zaggahamma

well it just all adds up....just DOESNT make sense to call fouls at about a 6-1 ratio ...if it were 5-4 ratio...that can be overcome...that team ISNT that good...

the heat with their trapping and double teaming they were reaching in...why wouldnt the pacers run the same and making contact with the player you cant hit all ball when the player is being mobile yet very few calls yet a high ratio of calls against yellow

thanks for the stats rwy

----------


## Sfla80

:Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

finals

manana!

----------


## Rwy

LBJ went to the line 16 times himself. 2 times less than the whole pacers team.


I didnt watch the game bc I knew the outcome once I read the may weather bet. Which is getting a lot of talk today. It sucks cause you never know and if I did 100% knwo would i still watch?

Either way the finals should be enjoyable and you have to tip your hat to the pacers. Did they play with heart....

----------


## basketballfan22

> 


Oh god! He may be boring to you; but winning is not boring to me, lol.

----------


## basketballfan22

> finals
> 
> manana!


Nah, man. The Finals start on Thursday the 6th.

----------


## basketballfan22

> well it just all adds up....just DOESNT make sense to call fouls at about a 6-1 ratio ...if it were 5-4 ratio...that can be overcome...that team ISNT that good...
> 
> the heat with their trapping and double teaming they were reaching in...why wouldnt the pacers run the same and making contact with the player you cant hit all ball when the player is being mobile yet very few calls yet a high ratio of calls against yellow
> 
> thanks for the stats rwy





> LBJ went to the line 16 times himself. 2 times less than the whole pacers team.
> 
> 
> I didnt watch the game bc I knew the outcome once I read the may weather bet. Which is getting a lot of talk today. It sucks cause you never know and if I did 100% knwo would i still watch?
> 
> Either way the finals should be enjoyable and you have to tip your hat to the pacers. Did they play with heart....


Ah you two and your conspiracy theories. Stars have always gotten preferential treatment from the referees, not to mention the fact that they handle the ball more frequently so there is a greater opportunity to get fouled. It was at home too, and the referees tend to be influenced by fan reaction. The Pacers played terribly last game regardless of the fouling situation. Opposing teams and coaches never have a problem calling out referees for bullshit calls, but you didn't hear any of that last night.

----------


## Sfla80

> Oh god! He may be boring to you; but winning is not boring to me, lol.


Lmao, already said in your tribute to him thread that I loved him. Especially back in the day with David Robison. And forget the guys name who shot the three on tippy toes without going out...Elliot maybe? 

I just had to bust your balls man, saw the pic on Facebook. Remember I'm in south Florida. So I'm gonna see a lot of those.

And that's all the spurs do is win ill give you that. I forget the exact stat. But they have won 50+ games then past 8-10 years or some thing like that?

----------


## basketballfan22

> Lmao, already said in your tribute to him thread that I loved him. Especially back in the day with David Robison. And forget the guys name who shot the three on tippy toes without going out...Elliot maybe? 
> 
> I just had to bust your balls man, saw the pic on Facebook. Remember I'm in south Florida. So I'm gonna see a lot of those.
> 
> And that's all the spurs do is win ill give you that. I forget the exact stat. But they have won 50+ games then past 8-10 years or some thing like that?


I know man. It was Sean Elliott that shot that three. The Spurs have 14 consecutive seasons with 50 or more wins, but it should be 16 if it weren't for the lockout season during 1998-1999 where they were on pace to win over 60 games. In other words, the Spurs have won at least 50 games every season that Tim Duncan has been there. Coincidence, I think not.

The Finals is going to be very tough. I won't lie man, the Heat are pretty scary when they are on.

----------


## zaggahamma

dayam 2 days no bball

will there be a game every other night

----------


## Rwy

> Ah you two and your conspiracy theories. Stars have always gotten preferential treatment from the referees, not to mention the fact that they handle the ball more frequently so there is a greater opportunity to get fouled. It was at home too, and the referees tend to be influenced by fan reaction. The Pacers played terribly last game regardless of the fouling situation. Opposing teams and coaches never have a problem calling out referees for bullshit calls, but you didn't hear any of that last night.


I bet you work for the NBA lol!!!!

----------


## basketballfan22

> dayam 2 days no bball
> 
> will there be a game every other night


For the most part, yes. There will be a couple of games with 2 days of rest though.

----------


## basketballfan22

> I bet you work for the NBA lol!!!!


Lmao. Damn it! You caught us! We have infiltrated every forum on the Internet to convince people that the league is not corrupt. I could tell you who will win the Finals, but I am sworn to secrecy.

----------


## Rwy

I swear i thought about putting 10gs on the heat last night.....

I was so close but I could never live with myself if I lost that on one bet

----------


## basketballfan22

I am starting a new thread in honor of the Finals. Technically this thread is about the Heat and Pacers after all.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I am starting a new thread in honor of the Finals. Technically this thread is about the Heat and Pacers after all.


yeh i bumped it for ya  :Smilie:

----------

